

Ask HN: Do you use Lua in Production? - josep2

I&#x27;ve started using Lua for writing scripts and doing some data processing (stuff I&#x27;ve used Python for). I&#x27;ve wanted to refactor some of this code and put it in my production environment (I&#x27;m running an SOA so it&#x27;ll likely be it&#x27;s own Lua service). I haven&#x27;t heard a ton about people using Lua this way, curious if anyone has experience with using Lua in production.
======
jmnicolas
I don't use it, but I'm curious to know why you're using it ?

~~~
josep2
I got started because a friend introduced me to torch:
[http://torch.ch/](http://torch.ch/). It's very quick and easy to work with.
From there I started doing more with it for processing data. Now I'm
considering using it in a web application.

